# Sensation Harness VS Easy Walk??



## TilliesMom

SO, ya, the title says it all. LOL

Which one is going to be best for Tillie?
To learn how to walk at ALL times with out pulling (pray for us. LOL)??

What are the differences? Does one tend to matt more than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom

and now I am also finding a 'Sense-ible Harness' totally confused now... LOL

Also unsure of the size I should get. According to the sizing I should get the "mini" since Tillie's girth is 14 1/2 inches, but I worry that the harness would be so skinny and might cut into her... but the xsmall starts at 16 inches... sigh...


----------



## TilliesMom

:boink: :attention: :bump:

Anyone out there with an opinion on these harnesses?? Karen???


----------



## Miss Paige

I can't give you any advise on either one of these-I have Puppia harnesses for two of mine-LOVE them. I took the "kids" with me to try them on so I had a correct fit-now one is a little tubby and I will need to get a bigger one for him.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for as long as she needs)


----------



## krandall

Hi Tammy, Sense-ible and Sense-ation harnesses are both made by the same company and both work and fit the same way. The Sense-ation harness is supposed to be waterproof, I guess, but since they are both made of nylon webbing, I'm not sure what makes one more waterproof than the other. The one I use is a Sense-ible harness. 

I have an Easy-Walk harness, but I don't care for it. The webbing is thinner, and the buckles are more fiddly than the Sense-ible harness. I found it harder to fit properly, and find it harder to buckle onto him. I would never buy another Easy-Walk. (all three work the same way, if fitted properly)

Kodi wears the small in both brands, and he's MUCH bigger than Tillie (16 1/2 lbs) so my guess is that she'd wear the next size down.


----------



## TilliesMom

awesome! thanks so much for your advice Karen!

I am also wondering if it would be okay to keep her 'regular' harness for "fun" walks and to make this new one for "work" when we are seriously training and going to classes and ultimately when we start going into retirement homes. Can I DO something like that, or do I need to stay very consistant and use the new one all the time as not to confuse her?
We go for a family walk every night and she often gets to run with the kids, etc and at those times it is okay for her to not be 'perfect' with regards to heeling, etc... but if I do that will it hinder her leash training or will she know the difference based on which harness is on her??
According to the sizing she should wear the mini, but I worry that it will be tiny and might cut into her?? Her girth is 14 around ... what is Kodi's?? I want to get the xsmall, but it says the girth is 16 1/2 inches ... don't think that one would work...
oi vey.


----------



## TilliesMom

I can't find the right size in the Sense-ible harness, so I think I will have to go with the Sensation one... I wonder which company I should go with in CASE it doesn't fit and I have to exchange it...?? LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

Hey Karen... which length leash would be best for training?? the typical 6 ft or would a 4ft be helpful??


----------



## angiern2004

Do you have Petsmart up there? They have some of those. I'm pretty sure one of those is what the lady was trying to talk me into earlier this week. 

Speaking of, I need to get something like that for Puppy K. I'm pretty sure she won't allow me to use his "regular" harness. The one I tried on him the other day did not fit him well. I think he's still too little for any of them.


----------



## TilliesMom

Ya, we spent a good chunk of time at Pet Smart last night!! it's where her trainer works! I know some people don't like "Pet Smart for Training..." BUT this is the same trainer that had her in puppy class and I really, really love the way she responds to and trains dogs! Tillie just LOVES her!!
Anywho, she was working last night and we got like an hour worth of 'free advice' and help!! how awesome is that!!?
Anywho she had Tillie try on several different harnesses. I did like the Easy Walk best of all, but after reading reviews and what not today, I am going with the Sensation harness. The reviews on the Easy walk talked about the placement of the buckles and that they are actually under thier arm pits. 80% of the reviews I read on it said it chaffed and irritated the dog under thier arms... sooooooooo, I bit the bullet and got the harness AND the matching leash (in purple!!)  they are just in the Bay Area, so I should have it SOON! 
I had to get the smallest size (mini) because Tillie's 'girth' around under her front armpit is barely 13 1/2... LOL I'm sure they would have one that would fit Trooper!


----------



## angiern2004

Eventually, but he's not as big as Tillie and you're getting her the mini already. That would work later, though.  Didn't know they came in fashion colors, LOL! You and your purple! Her harness, leash, and bike basket will all match. Did the bike basket come yet? Or was that an old thread that I read that on? 

Purple is my fav color too, btw. LOL Too bad it's not such a boy color.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha... ya, is Trooper still a little guy?? Tillie's pushing 9 lbs lately. 

I actually tried to order the bike basket, but it wouldn't take the coupon code!! 
The guy actually e-mailed me and told me that it wasn't a "solvit" basket so the coupon wouldn't work. So, I canceled my order. Which is okay because I read the reviews and it actually got pretty bad reviews! LOL Besides we are going to have so much training stuff going on, who will have time to bike ride!? 

Sorry about purple not being a boy color...  I bet he would look GREAT in red... Tillie does and I ALMOST got red, but got the purple cause it was nice and dark and wouldn't stand out too much. The leash was a splurge, didn't NEED it, but, hey it was only $13!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

apparently I "wink" a LOT in posts....  LOL


----------



## angiern2004

Ya, he was 6lbs 12oz when I took him back to the Vet because he wasn't drinking after the whole rubber eating episode. 

10 weeks: 4lb 14 (I think)
12 weeks: 6lb 6
14/15 weeks: 6lbs 12

So his growth spurt slowed down some. We go for 16 week shots real soon, too.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

I just ordered a Sens-ation harness for Maccabee. His head is getting too big to comfortably remove his Puppia harness. If anyone else is thinking of ordering one, go directly to the Softouch Concepts website: http://store.softouchconcepts.com/ They are having a special promotion and the harness costs much less than on other sites. I paid $22.90, including shipping.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> awesome! thanks so much for your advice Karen!
> 
> I am also wondering if it would be okay to keep her 'regular' harness for "fun" walks and to make this new one for "work" when we are seriously training and going to classes and ultimately when we start going into retirement homes. Can I DO something like that, or do I need to stay very consistant and use the new one all the time as not to confuse her?
> We go for a family walk every night and she often gets to run with the kids, etc and at those times it is okay for her to not be 'perfect' with regards to heeling, etc... but if I do that will it hinder her leash training or will she know the difference based on which harness is on her??
> According to the sizing she should wear the mini, but I worry that it will be tiny and might cut into her?? Her girth is 14 around ... what is Kodi's?? I want to get the xsmall, but it says the girth is 16 1/2 inches ... don't think that one would work...
> oi vey.


The problem with using the regular harness for "fun" walks is that it encourages pulling. Is that what you want on a "fun" walk? Not me!:biggrin1: The no-pull harnesses don't require (or even encourage!) "perfect" heeling. You only get that through LOTS of hard work, and it's probably not something anyone needs in a pet or therapy dog. The ONLY thing the no-pull harnesses do is make it harder for the dog to pull... still not impossible, particularly if they aren't used properly and consistently, but harder. If, every time the dog pulls, you stand still, the harness turns the dog back toward you. At that point, they usually figure out that pulling isn't working to get them where they want to go!

I ALWAYS use a regular buckle collar for formal training, as harnesses are not allowed in the ring. Petsmart may have different guidelines, since they don't do competition obedience type training, more pet oriented. So it might be fine to use a harness in those classes.

There is nothing wrong with letting Tillie run with your kids in the no-pull harness. If she doesn't pull, it won't have any effect at all. If she DOES pull while running... she shouldn't be!:biggrin1:

Actually, I use the no-pull harness SPECIFICALLY for casual walks with Kodi. If he is wearing his collar, he seems to think he needs to be in formal heel position, and I don't want him to have to do that on a walk. In his harness, I don't care if he's walking beside me, in front of me or behind me, as long as he is maintaining no more than a light contact on the leash. On the rare occasion that he pulls (because he sees a squirrel or something) the harness reminds him not to. Typically when we are walking around town, he likes to be slightly out in front of me, trotting along. I LOVE to see his jaunty little tail leading the way. If I ask him to, he comes right back to my side, but leading the way is his preferred position!

For therapy work, I am SURE you don't need formal heeling. As long as Tillie learns to stay by your side on a loose lead, she will be doing all that we ever expect of our dogs in the "real world".


----------



## TilliesMom

Laurie, YES, that is where I got my harness and I got a matching leash! (heee heee! splurge for me!)

Karen, thank you so much for your guidance on when/how using the harness!! 
Yes, she can wear a harness for her obedience class, as it isn't for 'show' obedience!

I am in contact with a lady from "Pet Partners Rx" and we will be planning an appt for her to meet Tillie and I and another appt for ME alone to go on a visit and SEE what this all looks like!


----------



## narci

I spoke to my instructor. I have a walking harness but she told me not all harnesses are made the same.

You can get a 'non pulling' harness. She described them as the harness with the little padding on the chest.

Like this










One way my instructor taught us on how to stop a dog from darting is to walk the other way (do not yank the leash) and get your dogs attention. each time he'she pulls you, you go the other way yelling your dogs name getting him/her excited so that they follow you.

This worked for me as oreo doesn't pull me anymore. Least ALOT less and no darting.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, that 'non'pulling harness is one we tried on the other night... totally didn't work, she still pulled!! I have tried everything to get her to stop pulling. The only thing that consistantly works is treating her, I hold a treat in my hand as we walk and she is good as gold. Bummer part is, she KNOWS when I have one and when I don't.
ALSO most of the time we walk with my kids and they are typically ahead of us... therefore Tillie wants to be WITH them and pulls to try to get to the faster. I stop. she stops, comes back to me, I say "Let's go!" and 2 steps later she is pulling. It's been this way forever. sigh.

I ended up ordering the Sensation harness... we'll see if it helps at all. I tried the easy walk in the store the other night and liked it a lot, so I am hopefull that this type of no pull harness will be the ticket to help us!


----------



## wavlngth

We ordered the Sense-ation harness for both Ted and Poppy. The harness isn't really working out for us. The leash is constantly getting stuck under their legs so I always have to stop and untangle them. Also, the harness tends to move back and forth a lot when they pull. Poppy can also get her legs out. It seems like we have this fitted correctly but I'm not 100% positive. We ordered extra smalls for both of them. They may have needed mini. With this Sense-ation harness, I also think it's a good idea that you attach the leash to the harness and collar since the buckle is so small. I don't really like to attach it to the collar.

So far for us, the Puppia harness has been the best. They sure do pull with the Puppia harness though. 

Tim


----------



## TilliesMom

hmmmm, well that's not too encourgaing! LOL I did order the Mini, so we'll see how it goes, my guess is that it should be here tomorrow.
I was wondering about where/how to attach the leash since the loop for the leash is open to thier skin and not dangling, I would think that the leash clasped there would irritate them. I was wondering if they have to wear a collar AND the harness and how that all works. oi vey, this is complicated!


----------



## krandall

narci said:


> I spoke to my instructor. I have a walking harness but she told me not all harnesses are made the same.
> 
> You can get a 'non pulling' harness. She described them as the harness with the little padding on the chest.
> 
> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One way my instructor taught us on how to stop a dog from darting is to walk the other way (do not yank the leash) and get your dogs attention. each time he'she pulls you, you go the other way yelling your dogs name getting him/her excited so that they follow you.
> 
> This worked for me as oreo doesn't pull me anymore. Least ALOT less and no darting.


That's not a no-pull harness. a no-pull harness has the leash attached on the chest. Any harness that has an attachment for the leash on the back can encorage a dog to pull. (like a sled dog) yes, it is possible to teach a dog not to pull in this type of harness, but it's the HARDEST way to teach them, because pulling becomes rewarding in itself.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, that 'non'pulling harness is one we tried on the other night... totally didn't work, she still pulled!! I have tried everything to get her to stop pulling. The only thing that consistantly works is treating her, I hold a treat in my hand as we walk and she is good as gold. Bummer part is, she KNOWS when I have one and when I don't.
> ALSO most of the time we walk with my kids and they are typically ahead of us... therefore Tillie wants to be WITH them and pulls to try to get to the faster. I stop. she stops, comes back to me, I say "Let's go!" and 2 steps later she is pulling. It's been this way forever. sigh.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Sensation harness... we'll see if it helps at all. I tried the easy walk in the store the other night and liked it a lot, so I am hopefull that this type of no pull harness will be the ticket to help us!


Carrying a treat in your hand, unfortunately, is "luring". You can get the dog to do what you want, but the dog really doesn't learn the behavior (as you've found) because their mind is so focused on the treat. There is, unfortunately, no easy way to teach loose leash walking. It's a matter of taking one or two correct steps, stop and treat, in a quiet, distraction free environment until it is a secure enough behavior that you can start putting the show on the road.

I think it will be almost impossible to teach Tillie not to pull with your kids running ahead. As good as Kodi is, he'd want to go catch up with them too. For the time being, see of you can get them to buy into Tillie's training by staying right with you when you are working on this. When she is better at it, you can let one of them hold the leash so that she can run ahead with them, and still maintain a loose (or light) connection on the lead.


----------



## krandall

wavlngth said:


> We ordered the Sense-ation harness for both Ted and Poppy. The harness isn't really working out for us. The leash is constantly getting stuck under their legs so I always have to stop and untangle them. Also, the harness tends to move back and forth a lot when they pull. Poppy can also get her legs out. It seems like we have this fitted correctly but I'm not 100% positive. We ordered extra smalls for both of them. They may have needed mini. With this Sense-ation harness, I also think it's a good idea that you attach the leash to the harness and collar since the buckle is so small. I don't really like to attach it to the collar.
> 
> So far for us, the Puppia harness has been the best. They sure do pull with the Puppia harness though.
> 
> Tim


If Poppy can get her legs out, it is not fitted properly. See if you can find someone local who is knowledgeable enough to help you fitit properly. The same is true about it moving back and forth. It really shouldn't move much if fitted properly and used properly. You shouldn't LET them pull on it. They still need training in loose leash walking. Any time they begin to pull, you need to stop and stand still until they return to you, at which you can treat (or praise) them and resume walking. With dogs who are confirmed pullers, it will take many, MANY repetitions and lots of practice to get to the point that they regularly will walk on a loose leash. The Puppia harness and others like it, unfortunately encourage pulling by the placement of the leash.

I have to admit that Kodi sometimes gets his leg over the leash when using a no-pull harness too. It takes some experience on the handler's part AS WELL as the dog's part to keep the leash short enough to avoid the, stepping over it, but still with enough slack that there is no pulling. Eventually, though, dogs usually learn to get their own leg back over the leah if given a chance.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> hmmmm, well that's not too encourgaing! LOL I did order the Mini, so we'll see how it goes, my guess is that it should be here tomorrow.
> I was wondering about where/how to attach the leash since the loop for the leash is open to thier skin and not dangling, I would think that the leash clasped there would irritate them. I was wondering if they have to wear a collar AND the harness and how that all works. oi vey, this is complicated!


I DO put Kodi's collar on as well as the harness when we are out walking, because his tags are on his collar. But I don't attach the leash to the collar. He has worn this harness for over 2 years now, and had never had a rub from it.


----------



## TilliesMom

thank for all the advice Karen!! I really appreciate all of your wisdom and experience!!


----------



## angiern2004

What other good non-pull harnesses are good besides the sensible and the sensation?? Looking at options so I can find something good locally. Thanks.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Here is a harness that I have never heard of before, but they advertise it as for older dogs, that is a soft harness and is supposed to be easy on them for pulling, etc... Has anyone heard of these?


----------



## Atticus

Oh Karen I love when you take the words /thoughts out of my mouth! Saves me so much typing!!!!!!! (If I knew how to but a smiley icon here I would but when I drag one over it turns into words?)I love my sensation harness,and nothing is a total miracle you still need to train. However Atticus used to pull a lot with his back attached harnesses and really doesn't with this one. If he pulls he is swung back to look at me,not fun! A good fit is important and if you groom him and he/she shrinks you will have to adjust it. I never leave it on him in the house,in fact I keep it attached to his leash so I'm not searching for it. He always has a collar but I don't attach them together. The only things I don't like about it is the buckle is small and hides in his coat and he does get the leash caught under his leg more than a back harness. However I LOVE it!


----------



## krandall

angiern2004 said:


> What other good non-pull harnesses are good besides the sensible and the sensation?? Looking at options so I can find something good locally. Thanks.


The only other one I know of with this design is the Easy Walk harness, but I don't really like that one. (and it's more expensive as well as being harder to fit and get on and off!:frusty Once it's on and properly adjusted, though, it does work just like the others. So it's not a problem for the dog, just the human!


----------



## krandall

Sandi Kerger said:


> Here is a harness that I have never heard of before, but they advertise it as for older dogs, that is a soft harness and is supposed to be easy on them for pulling, etc... Has anyone heard of these?


It might be easy on them for pulling, but why not teach them NOT to pull? That's the best for the dog, and it's sure a LOT easier on the human!

Also, that harness has such wide straps that I'm pretty sure it would make a mess out of a long haired dog. Might be OK on a short puppy cut.


----------



## krandall

Atticus said:


> Oh Karen I love when you take the words /thoughts out of my mouth! Saves me so much typing!!!!!!! (If I knew how to but a smiley icon here I would but when I drag one over it turns into words?)I love my sensation harness,and nothing is a total miracle you still need to train. However Atticus used to pull a lot with his back attached harnesses and really doesn't with this one. If he pulls he is swung back to look at me,not fun! A good fit is important and if you groom him and he/she shrinks you will have to adjust it. I never leave it on him in the house,in fact I keep it attached to his leash so I'm not searching for it. He always has a collar but I don't attach them together. The only things I don't like about it is the buckle is small and hides in his coat and he does get the leash caught under his leg more than a back harness. However I LOVE it!


As far as smiley's are concerned, they DO look like words in the typing box, but they turn into smiley's again once you post the message.:biggrin1: (this says "biggrin1" on my screen right now!)

I agree with you about the Sense-ation (or in my case, Sense-ible) harnesses. right down to not liking the placement of the buckle. Kodi is in full coat, and it's a bit of a trick to get it buckled under his belly without getting hair caught in it. I've learned to keep my hand between the buckle and his belly as I'm snapping it. That keeps the hair out most of the time!


----------



## Atticus

Ahhhh yeah thanks I'll try it!http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/whoo.gif


----------



## HannahBearsMom

The Sens-ible Harness is working wonderfully for us. Maccabee almost looks like a pro strutting around the neighborhood. I was going to ask about the instruction to attach the leash to both the harness and a collar, but that has already been answered. The consensus is even if the dog wears a collar, you do not attach the leash to the collar; only the harness. 

Next question: The harness does not bother Maccabee at all. What do you think about putting the harness on him when I take him for his evening walk, and leave it on for a few hours until his nighttime walk? He squirms quite a bit when I am attaching the harness and if he has to pee, attaching the harness is even more difficult.

Maccabee still uses his litter box, but he seems to enjoy doing his business outside more than in the litter box. He uses the litter box in his expen (never has accidents other than not climbing fully into the expen and misfiring onto the floor), but he still has some indoor accidents. Accidents have reduced significantly since he started taking walks when I get home from work and again later in the evening. He almost always pees as soon as he gets outside and usually poops also.


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> Next question: The harness does not bother Maccabee at all. What do you think about putting the harness on him when I take him for his evening walk, and leave it on for a few hours until his nighttime walk? He squirms quite a bit when I am attaching the harness and if he has to pee, attaching the harness is even more difficult.


If it's not matting his coat, I don't think there is any problem leaving it on him as long as you are around. I would NOT put any dog in a wire crate or ex-pen with a harness or collar on. It's just too easy for something tho get caught, the dog panic, and end up getting badly hurt or worse.

I agree, I WISH they could make this harness with a buckle on the back (or at least the side!) rather than under the belly. Kodi doesn't wiggle any more, but getting the buckle done up without getting his hair caught in it is a challenge! (DH won't use the harness unless I put it on for him for that reason... and HE'S the one who could really use it!!!)


----------



## misstray

I just ordered the Sense-ible harness for Brody since he's just about chewed through his old step-in harness. Sizing is sort of problematic. His girth is measuring at 16" and the XS is 16.5-20 while the mini in the Sense-ation one is 13-16.5. I'm thinking the mini will be too small as soon as he gets some hair growing back or fills out at all, but I'm worried the XS is going to be too big. Ugh. Hope it works.

Then, of course, there is the whole worry about me figuring out how to even put it on! ha ha I'm so not good with that stuff.


----------



## TilliesMom

I bet the XS will be just right for Brody! I got the Mini for Tillie and her girth is 14 1/2 inches, it just fits, if she was any bigger it wouldn't fit!!?


----------



## misstray

Tammy, that makes me feel a lot better about it. Thanks!

I guess I now know why his winter coat is so big on him. He's at the bottom of a size range!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> The problem with using the regular harness for "fun" walks is that it encourages pulling. Is that what you want on a "fun" walk? Not me!:biggrin1: The no-pull harnesses don't require (or even encourage!) "perfect" heeling. You only get that through LOTS of hard work, and it's probably not something anyone needs in a pet or therapy dog. The ONLY thing the no-pull harnesses do is make it harder for the dog to pull... still not impossible, particularly if they aren't used properly and consistently, but harder. If, every time the dog pulls, you stand still, the harness turns the dog back toward you. At that point, they usually figure out that pulling isn't working to get them where they want to go!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a regular buckle collar for formal training, as harnesses are not allowed in the ring. Petsmart may have different guidelines, since they don't do competition obedience type training, more pet oriented. So it might be fine to use a harness in those classes.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with letting Tillie run with your kids in the no-pull harness. If she doesn't pull, it won't have any effect at all. If she DOES pull while running... she shouldn't be!:biggrin1:
> 
> Actually, I use the no-pull harness SPECIFICALLY for casual walks with Kodi. If he is wearing his collar, he seems to think he needs to be in formal heel position, and I don't want him to have to do that on a walk. In his harness, I don't care if he's walking beside me, in front of me or behind me, as long as he is maintaining no more than a light contact on the leash. On the rare occasion that he pulls (because he sees a squirrel or something) the harness reminds him not to. Typically when we are walking around town, he likes to be slightly out in front of me, trotting along. I LOVE to see his jaunty little tail leading the way. If I ask him to, he comes right back to my side, but leading the way is his preferred position!
> 
> For therapy work, I am SURE you don't need formal heeling. As long as Tillie learns to stay by your side on a loose lead, she will be doing all that we ever expect of our dogs in the "real world".


Karen, I am late to the party, where can you get the harness you like, the Sensible? And how long a lead do you use?


----------



## krandall

You can get them at many pet stores and training centers. You can also get them on-line through Amazon among other places. BUT, if you don't buy one locally, where someone can help you fit it properly, you will have to go to the website (Softouch) to get directions on how to fit it. Improperly fit, it can restrict shoulder movement, or just not work right.

I just use a normal 6' lead with it. Nothing special.


----------



## Izzy-bella

I will need a new harness for the little one. Might as welll get matching ones...is the Sensible or the Sen Sation harness the one everyone seems to like? Or is there really a difference? I think they are both made by the same company but not sure which one would be better. Thanks for all of the good advice....
Izzy,her new baby sister (with no name) and Estelle


----------



## krandall

Izzy-bella said:


> I will need a new harness for the little one. Might as welll get matching ones...is the Sensible or the Sen Sation harness the one everyone seems to like? Or is there really a difference? I think they are both made by the same company but not sure which one would be better. Thanks for all of the good advice....
> Izzy,her new baby sister (with no name) and Estelle


I think the only difference is that one is supposed to be waterproof. But since they are both made of nylon webbing, I'm not sure what the difference is. The ones I have are Sense-ible.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> I think the only difference is that one is supposed to be waterproof. But since they are both made of nylon webbing, I'm not sure what the difference is. The ones I have are Sense-ible.


I also noticed the waterproof one has plastic buckles/fasteners and the other has metal buckles/fasteners. I like the plastic but not sure it is better.


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I also noticed the waterproof one has plastic buckles/fasteners and the other has metal buckles/fasteners. I like the plastic but not sure it is better.


Kodi's has metal buckles and they work fine, but I'm sure the plastic ones are fine too. We bought ours locally so I didn't even realize there was an option at the time.


----------



## misstray

According to their website the main differences that I can see between the Sense-ation and Sene-ible harnesses are:

1. Sense-ible has metal adjustments while the Sense-ation has plastic
2. The Sense-ation has a size smaller than than XS
3. The girth strap on the Sense-ation is made of a custom Soft touch webbing which is supposed to be better for short haired dogs.
4. The Sense-ible costs less
5. The Sense-ation has more colour choices.

Pretty much they look identical when you look at them other than minor differences. In my opinion, the sizing is the big one as there are many Havs that would be too small for the smallest Sense-ible size. I think the girth strap difference you'd actually have to see one of each harness and actually touch them to see what the difference there actually is.


----------



## misstray

Brody's harness came today. So far what I like is that it looks like the straps aren't placed in spots where he can chew them (which is the reason I was getting a new harness because he had almost chewed through one of the straps). I sure hope he doesn't chew on it because the strap width isn't very wide so it wouldn't take too much to chew through.

It IS a bit too big, but as his hair grows back his girth measurement should go up a bit and then I think it'll fit better. I think the size down (mini in sense-ation) would have ended up being too small once he started fluffing out). On the plus size, that made adjusting it easy...everything as small as it'll go! 

The black harness blends in with his fur so you can't even see the harness, which I like.

We'll see how it works when he pulls. He only really pulls at certain times which isn't typically when I take him out for potty breaks at work or on short walks. He pulls when we get home and he KNOWS that is where we are going...he feels like he needs to show me the way. Sometimes it's cute, but it's less cute when I'm trying to handle him plus bring in groceries or when it's icy and slippery out, etc.


----------



## atsilvers27

I now hesitate to recommend harnesses to small dogs because someone on the forum (I forget who, now I definitely know I'm getting older!) referenced a lecture by a veterinary orthopedist specialising in spinal injuries who said a substantive percentage of his toy breed patients wore harnesses, and that switching to a collar relieved the symptoms. Hanna is an awful "puller" but I am working with my new trainer to use my voice and a "leave it" command. It is slow progress, but she is getting better. With difficult to control dogs, I find a nylon slip lead right behind the ears works well in the salon, however a slip lead is not the best option for walking out and about. I used harnesses on my old husky mix dog because I used to roller-blade with him and take him on hiking trips. His body would stabilize me over rough terrain, not sure what the point is for small dogs unless their heads are smaller than their necks like with a lot of pugs or overweight dogs.


----------



## Izzy-bella

I thought the harness was better for a small dog because of the trachea...collar is not good for any pressure in that area. I am really confused now..thought the harness was best??? I have been using one (to cumbersome to put on) and izzy walks really well...need one for Stella and new one for Izzy. 

These are the ones with the clasp on front ( where you hook lead) heard that the dogs get tangled easily with that type...any experience with that problem?

Thanks. Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## atsilvers27

Maybe ask a vet to check for collapsing trachea. Some breeds are more succeptible than others (Maltese, small poodles), and then within the breed, some have perfectly fine tracheas. With a harness, it's the ones that are behind the shoulders I assume and with a small dog that does't walk with a loose leash over time that may possibly lead to spinal problems. I don't have the reference for this and if you ask your vet, they probably won't know either, you'd have to speak to a specialist that has studied the topic. But yes, if a dog is presenting with collapsing trachea, no collar on that dog!


----------



## misstray

I prefer harnesses because of their delicate necks. 

When Brody was still a small puppy we had a very scary incident and I was soooo thankful that we were using a harness and not a collar. We were walking up the stairs at work (open back stairs) to the upstairs office and near the top Brody slid straight through them and was being held only by his leash and harness (otherwise he'd have fallen a good distance). I was thankful he wasn't attached to a collar because it would have hung him.

The Sense-ation and Sense-ible and Easy Walk are all harnesses with the leash attachment at the front (chest). Part of the reason I wanted to try this type of harness is because I had heard that harnesses where the leash attached at the back can cause back problems.


----------



## krandall

atsilvers27 said:


> Maybe ask a vet to check for collapsing trachea. Some breeds are more succeptible than others (Maltese, small poodles), and then within the breed, some have perfectly fine tracheas. With a harness, it's the ones that are behind the shoulders I assume and with a small dog that does't walk with a loose leash over time that may possibly lead to spinal problems. I don't have the reference for this and if you ask your vet, they probably won't know either, you'd have to speak to a specialist that has studied the topic. But yes, if a dog is presenting with collapsing trachea, no collar on that dog!


Yes, if I remember the conversation correctly, the harnesses that were causing problems were the old "H" style harnesses with the leash attachment on the back. AND a big part of the problem was that people were actually picking the dogs UP by the harness. i would HOPE that most people here would know better tahn that. (of course, it's not even possible with a front attachment, no pull harness)


----------



## Evil-Twin-Tobias

krandall said:


> Yes, if I remember the conversation correctly, the harnesses that were causing problems were the old "H" style harnesses with the leash attachment on the back. AND a big part of the problem was that people were actually picking the dogs UP by the harness. i would HOPE that most people here would know better tahn that. (of course, it's not even possible with a front attachment, no pull harness)


I recently switched to a harness for Toby because I had a scare with his collar coming apart when we were out walking near a busy street. Thank goodness he just stood there with a confused look on his face until I was able to clasp it back together. I did some research on this forum but did not come across this post so I bought a Lupine harness that buckles on the back. Toby does really well on it, and his pulling is almost non-existent now. Thanks in part to the harness, but a bigger part to your post, Karen, about how you let Kodi walk a little ahead, or with you or behind, as long as there is no tugging. I had it in my head that Toby needed to be right next to me or a little behind to show him that I was the boss. Now I let him go ahead, and he will actually slow down and turn back to make sure I'm still walking. Also, if I stop to answer my phone or something he will just stand and wait! It was not enjoyable for either myself and certainly not for him. Now our walks are very pleasant, just two pals out for a stroll taking in some fresh air. Now, my question is this: after reading that the harness that hooks in the back is bad for their spines, should I switch to the Sen-sation brand even though he is doing so well on his current one? And will this confuse him and make him not enjoy our walks? And I would never, ever pick him up by the harness, ever!

Thank you for everyone and their wonderful wisdom.


----------



## krandall

Evil-Twin-Tobias said:


> I recently switched to a harness for Toby because I had a scare with his collar coming apart when we were out walking near a busy street. Thank goodness he just stood there with a confused look on his face until I was able to clasp it back together. I did some research on this forum but did not come across this post so I bought a Lupine harness that buckles on the back. Toby does really well on it, and his pulling is almost non-existent now. Thanks in part to the harness, but a bigger part to your post, Karen, about how you let Kodi walk a little ahead, or with you or behind, as long as there is no tugging. I had it in my head that Toby needed to be right next to me or a little behind to show him that I was the boss. Now I let him go ahead, and he will actually slow down and turn back to make sure I'm still walking. Also, if I stop to answer my phone or something he will just stand and wait! It was not enjoyable for either myself and certainly not for him. Now our walks are very pleasant, just two pals out for a stroll taking in some fresh air. Now, my question is this: after reading that the harness that hooks in the back is bad for their spines, should I switch to the Sen-sation brand even though he is doing so well on his current one? And will this confuse him and make him not enjoy our walks? And I would never, ever pick him up by the harness, ever!
> 
> Thank you for everyone and their wonderful wisdom.


I'm SO glad to hear your walks are going so well with Toby! It is wonderful when you can just happily wlak along together as pals, isn't it? It's the best feeling in the world!

If you and Toby aren't pulling on each other, (and you aren't stupid enough to try to pick him up by the harness!) I can't think how ANY harness could possibly hurt his back. If ther is no pressure on it, it's just a few straps!


----------



## misstray

Well, I really liked the harness and Brody didn't even try to pull when he was on it. However I'm going to have to try something else because one of the straps already has worn through (I'm guessing he must chew on it when I'm not looking) and came apart today. I've only had it a month and I just can't afford to buy them by the dozen.


----------



## krandall

misstray said:


> Well, I really liked the harness and Brody didn't even try to pull when he was on it. However I'm going to have to try something else because one of the straps already has worn through (I'm guessing he must chew on it when I'm not looking) and came apart today. I've only had it a month and I just can't afford to buy them by the dozen.


Did you leave it on him when you weren't walking him? I can't imagine how he could chew the straps while on a walk!


----------



## misstray

Yeah, because I'm at work during the day and have to really quickly take him out to go it's easier to leave the harness on him (especially since he hides when I grab the harness to put it on him). Thankfully he isn't the type to wander too far (if I accidentally drop his leash he just stays with me) since now I have to take him out to go by tying his leash around him - he could totally get off of that if he tried at all.


----------



## krandall

misstray said:


> Yeah, because I'm at work during the day and have to really quickly take him out to go it's easier to leave the harness on him (especially since he hides when I grab the harness to put it on him). Thankfully he isn't the type to wander too far (if I accidentally drop his leash he just stays with me) since now I have to take him out to go by tying his leash around him - he could totally get off of that if he tried at all.


I can't think of a harness that couldn't be chewed through if left on the dog unsupervised. But I have to say, I find the Sense-sation harness as easy to put on as attaching a leash to a collar once you are used to it. It only has a single snap under the belly.

Try grabbing him BEFORE you go get the harness.


----------

